# fairs and festivals- have you tried this site?



## heartsong (Jun 2, 2009)

i came upon this website:

www.fairsandfestivals.net

it appears to list both state and nation wide events, jury and non-juried.  there's a ton just for alabama!

it's $14.95 for 3 months and $34.95 a year.

what i like is that they supply a whole ton of info, which could save you time, money, phone calls and maybe avoid some "dud events".

has anyone ever used this?


----------



## bombus (Jul 10, 2009)

This sounds interesting, Heartsong-
but I couldn't make the link work- "address not found"
Bummer!


----------



## rszuba (Jul 11, 2009)

festivalsnet.com is a good one and ya can get some info without paying.


----------



## heartsong (Jul 11, 2009)

*x*



			
				bombus said:
			
		

> This sounds interesting, Heartsong-
> but I couldn't make the link work- "address not found"
> Bummer!



 :roll:  i fixed the link-you can go right to it now.  this doesn't seem like a bad deal for less than $3 a month.


----------



## craftydad (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the link!

I just found a craft show that takes place in September...close to home.  The scary part is, this is the FIRST year....and I'm always hesitant about sending money to someone for a first-year show.

I know they have to start somewhere...but I'm still a bit leery.

Any suggestions?

It's a two-day show...maybe I'll just sign up for one day and see how it goes.  It's less than $50.00 so it's not like I'm losing too much if it's a flop.   

Your suggestions are appreciated,
Mike


----------

